# GameStop Leaks 3DS Release Date: November 22



## SPH73 (Sep 18, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The computers for Gamestop have added the Nintendo 3DS in the system now, along with 18 games and 14 accessories listed as available for taking pre-orders on September 29th. *They also have a listed a shipping date of November 22nd.* (Since postal services are out on weekends, the Nov 20/2010 Sat is the most logical release date, as the orders would be delivered on Monday the 22nd).



SOURCE







Saw this also

Paper Mario 3DS Coming This Year?


----------



## nutella (Sep 18, 2010)

It's not like Move or Kinect were going to succeed anyway.


----------



## Maplemage (Sep 18, 2010)

Yay its finally coming out there is gonna be a longer line than sony =D


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 18, 2010)

Sick! I'm so gonna get one.


----------



## LINK289 (Sep 18, 2010)

I want to get AC: Brotherhood though...

Oh well, this is more important in my opinion.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 18, 2010)

I see, a few days before my birthday.  If this is true, then perfect.


----------



## Goli (Sep 18, 2010)

O mai gosh.
I'm so gonna do whatever I have to to get one.


----------



## geoflcl (Sep 18, 2010)

Gaww, well there goes the surprise factor.

Ah well. At least now I'm waiting for the release date, and not the _release date_ of the release date.


----------



## Black_Knight_666 (Sep 18, 2010)

I dont mean to sound like a noob, but will the 3ds be able to play games regardless of the region? like the ds lite, dsi etc?


----------



## geoflcl (Sep 18, 2010)

Black_Knight_666 said:
			
		

> I dont mean to sound like a noob, but will the 3ds be able to play games regardless of the region? like the ds lite, dsi etc?



Who knows? We'll find out on November 22nd, I guess. Hehe


----------



## XtremeCore (Sep 18, 2010)

Black_Knight_666 said:
			
		

> I dont mean to sound like a noob, but will the 3ds be able to play games regardless of the region? like the ds lite, dsi etc?



Most likely yes. So far, Nintendo didn't implement any region locking on handheld ... except for DSiWare that is, since it's an online service. 

That goes the same with the going-to-be 3DSWare, but 3DS games? Highly unlikely.

But then again, the whole CrossPass thing makes me wonder if they are going region lock ...


Great news btw


----------



## tohmao (Sep 18, 2010)

Hopefully the 3DS isn't too big like the DSXL.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 18, 2010)

XtremeCore said:
			
		

> Most likely yes. So far, Nintendo didn't implement any region locking on handheld ... except for DSiWare that is, since it's an online service.
> 
> That goes the same with the going-to-be 3DSWare, but 3DS games? Highly unlikely.
> 
> ...


Not true. DSi enhanced and exclusive titles do have region lock when used on DSi. Regular DS Lite ignores region lock.

3DS will most likely features a region lock, due to different country using different game rating systems (parental lock).


----------



## jan777 (Sep 18, 2010)

now we only need the price!


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Sep 18, 2010)

I always said that was the time it would be coming out. Never understood why anyone bought into the "March 2011" line and just assumed it wouldn't be released until sometime in 2011.  Desperate to hang on to their antique DS's, I guess.  Have your fun with them while they last, guys.


----------



## nutella (Sep 18, 2010)

If there is region-lock then I'm definitely skipping out on this one. I'm simply not paying for games at Australian prices.


----------



## Range-TE (Sep 18, 2010)

awesome, my birthday is november 2 so this is perfect for me to save up.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 18, 2010)

tohmao said:
			
		

> Hopefully the 3DS isn't too big like the DSXL.


Definitely not, the 3DS is smaller than the DSi and DS lite.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_3DS 
Note this is the prototype model, but it does not seem like they will be changing it, especially if this release date is true.


----------



## SuperMarioMaster (Sep 18, 2010)

Woo-hoo! Party! I can't wait for it to come out!!


----------



## SPH73 (Sep 18, 2010)

More drama...

I just called a couple of GameStop stores in Hawaii. They all said the 3DS was NOT listed in their computers.

I wonder what will happen at TGS? 

/random comments


----------



## Orangejb5 (Sep 18, 2010)

early christmas present. yes


----------



## TheYummyKenshin (Sep 18, 2010)

Huh November 22 is my birthday.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Sep 18, 2010)

Well we were gonna find out on the 29th anyway. But now we know even earlier. I will get this. Somehow someway....


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Sep 18, 2010)

Well its going to be a Christmas gift to myself, a 3DS...sadly I wanted a blue color one


----------



## MMX (Sep 18, 2010)

18 Games? too bad the game list didn't leak 

probably kid icarus, Dead or Alive, and a ton of EA and Ubisoft trash


----------



## injected11 (Sep 18, 2010)

MMX said:
			
		

> 18 Games? too bad the game list didn't leak
> 
> probably kid icarus, Dead or Alive, and a ton of EA and Ubisoft trash


If they really want to knock out Move and Kinect, they'll open with a Mario title.

Edit: accidently misspelled Kinect correctly.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Sep 18, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> MMX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paper mario? Or the OOT remake. But not Snake eater, as that has been confirmed for a 2011 release.


----------



## RoMee (Sep 18, 2010)

great news.. love to see what the flash cart community can do with it


----------



## Makar (Sep 18, 2010)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> injected11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only things I think that Nintendo has actually shown footage on is the OoT remake and Kid Icarus, so those 2 may be on there but idk... I'd be nice if Paper Mario was a release title.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Sep 18, 2010)

They should launch with a Mario Sunshine port, to continue the tradition of the Super Mario Advance GBA series and SM64 port for the DS.


----------



## SPH73 (Sep 18, 2010)

Wanna list possible launch games?

Kid Icarus
Dead or Alive 3DS
Paper Mario (already rumored for 2010 release)
Ridge Racer 3DS
Pilot Wings Resort
Samurai Warriors 3D (looked done @ e3)
The Sims 3DS
Super Street Fighter IV 3DS
Madden 3DS
FIFA 3DS
Hollywood 61 (looked done @ e3)

Maybe:
Mario Kart 3DS
Professor Layton
Animal Crossing (Probably just after launch)
Star Fox 3DS

-


----------



## Kwartel (Sep 18, 2010)

sweet! When it's region free and it takes much longer for the europe release, I will import it


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hell yeah!
This better be true.
I can't wait for the 3DS!


----------



## VashTS (Sep 18, 2010)

i think this system might flop.  i love it and i really want one, but all in all its still a ds...and i already have 2

i like 3d but i have not bought a 3dtv.  nor have i done so for my pc, with the nvidia 3d vision stuff.  new games will be cool as hell, especially a new mario kart, but if nintendo has any brains they will release a 3ds version, then a ds version.  other wise they will lose some profit that could easily be gained.  

i really want a 3ds but i cannot afford it.  i could save up for it, but i don't really want to spend money like that on a handheld, we don't know a set price, but i assume it will be at least $150 probably more like $200 or greater.  games will be like $50.  all speculation, but that is probably pretty accurate and i will not do that for a handheld.  maybe if it gets a flash cart, but who knows about that one.  still unlikely even if so.  would be cool if r4 still works on 3ds, but only for ds mode.  i am gonna laugh if that happens.


----------



## yuyuyup (Sep 18, 2010)

watch out, could be bullshit, I'm xxxtra wary due to the recent PSP emu for ps3 bullshit


----------



## Fluto (Sep 18, 2010)

the price is 
kh will take like an extra year


----------



## PrinceNOOB (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope this is true cant wait to get it


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 18, 2010)

i don't fucking belive it god damn now i have to save my money... oh well.


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 18, 2010)

I will fucking kill a bitch to get this.


----------



## jan777 (Sep 18, 2010)

VashTS said:
			
		

> i think this system might flop.  i love it and i really want one, *but all in all its still a ds*...and i already have 2
> 
> i like 3d but i have not bought a 3dtv.  nor have i done so for my pc, with the nvidia 3d vision stuff.  new games will be cool as hell, especially a new mario kart, but if nintendo has any brains they will release a 3ds version, then a ds version.  other wise they will lose some profit that could easily be gained.
> 
> i really want a 3ds but i cannot afford it.  i could save up for it, but i don't really want to spend money like that on a handheld, we don't know a set price, but i assume it will be at least $150 probably more like $200 or greater.  games will be like $50.  all speculation, but that is probably pretty accurate and i will not do that for a handheld.  maybe if it gets a flash cart, but who knows about that one.  still unlikely even if so.  would be cool if r4 still works on 3ds, but only for ds mode.  i am gonna laugh if that happens.



Its not.

damn, Nintendo should have named this baby differently. To avoid confusion. but I guess people will still mistake it because it _looks_ like a DS


----------



## Berthenk (Sep 18, 2010)

VashTS said:
			
		

> i think this system might flop.  i love it and i really want one, but all in all its still a ds...and i already have 2


Yeah right, and the XBox 360 looks like the XBox, and the PS3 is the same as the PS2. GBA is exactly the same as the normal GB.
Yes, everything's exactly the same, so why bother buying both if you can have one that's exactly the same?

Troll...


----------



## monkat (Sep 18, 2010)

I hope its true and I hope its not at the same time.

Being an adult with fiscal responsibilities sucks...


----------



## Anakir (Sep 18, 2010)

Getting one for sureee.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 18, 2010)

oh fuck no that's the month when the new panasonic tv's are out that i want......


----------



## soulfire (Sep 18, 2010)

i can't wait to get my hands on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i will buy it on release day and i won't pirate anymore on the 3ds.

only homebrew


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 18, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> SOURCE



That's quite a reputable source you've got there.


----------



## Midna (Sep 18, 2010)

Nintendo shot themselves in the foot by naming this the 3DS. I imagine it'll take a few months after launch for some idiots to realize this is a brand new bloody system.


----------



## a67543210 (Sep 18, 2010)

nutella5600 said:
			
		

> It's not like Move or Kinect were going to succeed anyway.



I think the Move will succeed and is a treat to the dominance of Nintendo. Kinect is just going to fail. How do you use Kinect for regular games


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 18, 2010)

why are nintendo in such a hurry to release it so soon? i thought they were going to release a redesign first before releasing it! i guess not, they want to cash in before the christmas holidays come, great business move nintendo and then when that dies down a year later release a re design, genius nintendo


----------



## Midna (Sep 18, 2010)

Their profits are down recently, and their competitors are set to take a slice out of their Christmas market with a suggestively designed Wiimote ripoff and a mistake. They had to release it this soon.


----------



## Orel (Sep 18, 2010)

This year?
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Midna (Sep 18, 2010)

Don't have the money, Orel?


----------



## SPH73 (Sep 18, 2010)

a67543210 said:
			
		

> nutella5600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...











It's already failed.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 18, 2010)

If that release date is real, then I definitely won't be getting a DSi for Christmas.


----------



## scrtmstr (Sep 18, 2010)

I hope it's real, 'cause then it's in time for me to try it, and decide if I should get this or an Itouch. That's one of the things that's been keeping me busy for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## Presto99 (Sep 18, 2010)

Either way it'd be better if it came out earlier, either cause I could get it sooner or cause by the time I wanted it next year the price might drop.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 18, 2010)

wish it would come out earlier cos i have to go to a boring wedding in October and need something to do there


----------



## yuyuyup (Sep 19, 2010)

I don't think consumers will be confused about "3DS."  Once the mainstream realizes the new gameboy is in 3d, WITHOUT GLASSES, WITH A 3D CAMERA, 3DS will be a household name


----------



## concealed identi (Sep 19, 2010)

damn, and i just bought mario kart ds last week!


----------



## narutofan777 (Sep 19, 2010)

So Nintendo isn't gonna do that announcement for the 3DS announcement thingy they said they were gonna do this month on the 20 something still?


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 19, 2010)

They will, it's on the 29th though.


----------



## gamefreak94 (Sep 19, 2010)

Why is everyone thinking this is the release date? It has not been OFFICIALLY announced by Nintendo. Remember when gamestop had pre-order and the prices were like $300?


----------



## ball2012003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Midna said:
			
		

> Their profits are down recently, and their competitors are set to take a slice out of their Christmas market with a suggestively designed *Wiimote ripoff* and a mistake. They had to release it this soon.


Yes it is a huge copy cat of the wiimote, but it is way more accurate than the wiimote even with wii motion plus on it, so how is it a ripoff?


----------



## m3rox (Sep 19, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> Midna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think he meant ripoff in the way you are thinking.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 19, 2010)

I still remember when Sony themselves were offensively poking at the Wiimote years ago because of it's motion controls.


----------



## Snorlax (Sep 19, 2010)

ZOMGWTFBBQ?!
o:
Harry Potter and the 3DS in the same month? My life is complete!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 19, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> Midna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how is it a ripoff??!! yeah so they ripped off both the mote and mplus than


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 20, 2010)

its really amazing to hear this but no word on the price (confirmed atleast)... its A concern if not too much
u cant really expect them to release nothing for christmas


----------



## deka01 (Sep 20, 2010)

nutella5600 said:
			
		

> If there is region-lock then I'm definitely skipping out on this one. I'm simply not paying for games at Australian prices.


well if it is like more consoles that are locked we can still get euro games to work on ours cause they are all pal but who knows nintendo may decide to be knobs


----------



## MMX (Sep 20, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> Midna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well you can't come up with the same performance after 4 years, of course it has to be better.


----------



## Wabsta (Sep 20, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> sweet! When it's region free and it takes much longer for the europe release, I will import it


This.

I really hope it will be region free..
Cause, I can't wait much longer then till 22 november


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 20, 2010)

Fuck, now i need to start work on weekend & evenings...


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Sep 20, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> I see, a few days before my birthday.  If this is true, then perfect.



Same here. Mine's Nov 28th. I'm happy as a pig in poop!!!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 20, 2010)

deka01 said:
			
		

> nutella5600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's why i will be importing mine and all games from USA. fuck getting it here


----------

